# aggressive bees



## cbird (Jan 19, 2014)

I started with my first TBH last Spring and all went very well...until this Spring. When the weather was warm enough to check on them after Winter they were highly aggressive. I was told this was probably because there were so many bees in the hive. So they swarmed....twice and I caught both swarms and put them in new hives. I assumed things would calm down when they had much more room...well it has been three weeks after starting a new hive with each swarm and they are super aggressive still. I am thinking so aggressive that I may not keep them. I want to ask what is too aggressive to others here? and how is the best way to get rid of them if that's the right thing? I assume I shouldn't pass them onto anyone else if they are too aggressive for me? It really is so disappointing given how successful they have been 
Thanks for any advice you can offer.
Chrissi
Hailey, ID


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

The queen's genetics will set the tone for the hive, unless they are being bothered by a varmint. The original hive that swarmed, it should have a new queen since the old queen left with the primary swarm. Have you noticed any difference in the bees behavior at that hive? Worker bees live about 5 weeks at this time of year so it may take a few months for you to notice a change. I have a hive similar to what you are describing. I caught the main swarm, but I don't like that queen so I will be putting a ripe queen cell in the swarm hive from my gentle hive once I get that going in a week. No, you don't want to pass off a mean momma to another beekeeper, especially a new beek.

Your options, if these are your only hives (all from the same original queen) is to check with a local beek and see if they will sell you 3 new queens and introduce them to your hives. OR, you can roll the dice again, and kill the existing queens and see how the daughter queens act. (If it were me, I wouldn't go with this option as I've not been happy with my own results of using the daughters). Third option if you have another genetic line of gentle bees is to get queen cells going in that hive and then put them in the 3 hot hives after you have killed the mean queens.


----------



## ChuckReburn (Dec 17, 2013)

cbird said:


> I started with my first TBH last Spring and all went very well...until this Spring. When the weather was warm enough to check on them after Winter they were highly aggressive. I was told this was probably because there were so many bees in the hive. So they swarmed....twice and I caught both swarms and put them in new hives. I assumed things would calm down when they had much more room...well it has been three weeks after starting a new hive with each swarm and they are super aggressive still. I am thinking so aggressive that I may not keep them. I want to ask what is too aggressive to others here? and how is the best way to get rid of them if that's the right thing? I assume I shouldn't pass them onto anyone else if they are too aggressive for me? It really is so disappointing given how successful they have been
> Thanks for any advice you can offer.
> Chrissi
> Hailey, ID


Are you lightly smoking the entrance?
Keeping smoke in the air when you work them?
Inspecting about every 2 weeks?
Using good techniques and avoiding crushing bees?
Do they have adequate food?
Are they queen right?
Is the weather appropriate for working bees?

Maybe too aggressive for me = I've lightly smoked the entrance and am keeping smoke in the air, I've crushed no bees, they are queen right with adequate food and... they pelt my veil and I get a sting or two.

Probably too aggressive for me = Same thing as above for a second time, or large numbers embed into veil trying to sting or they follow for a long distance.

Too aggressive for me = As above for a 3rd time or Much more defensive on inspection,


----------



## cbird (Jan 19, 2014)

ruthiesbees said:


> The queen's genetics will set the tone for the hive, unless they are being bothered by a varmint. The original hive that swarmed, it should have a new queen since the old queen left with the primary swarm. Have you noticed any difference in the bees behavior at that hive? Worker bees live about 5 weeks at this time of year so it may take a few months for you to notice a change. I have a hive similar to what you are describing. I caught the main swarm, but I don't like that queen so I will be putting a ripe queen cell in the swarm hive from my gentle hive once I get that going in a week. No, you don't want to pass off a mean momma to another beekeeper, especially a new beek.
> 
> Your options, if these are your only hives (all from the same original queen) is to check with a local beek and see if they will sell you 3 new queens and introduce them to your hives. OR, you can roll the dice again, and kill the existing queens and see how the daughter queens act. (If it were me, I wouldn't go with this option as I've not been happy with my own results of using the daughters). Third option if you have another genetic line of gentle bees is to get queen cells going in that hive and then put them in the 3 hot hives after you have killed the mean queens.


OK thanks for these ideas, I think requeening is the way to go. I will read up on how to do this. I can't believe how intimidated I get when they are very aggressive. They were still banging on my windows trying to get in an hour after my 2 minute inspection-jeez.


----------



## cbird (Jan 19, 2014)

ChuckReburn said:


> Are you lightly smoking the entrance?
> Keeping smoke in the air when you work them?
> Inspecting about every 2 weeks?
> Using good techniques and avoiding crushing bees?
> ...


OK yes to all but I didn't smoke the air and it was a little cloudy. From how you describe too aggressive for you I think it is fair to say they are highly aggressive-it's not just my inexperience. Thanks!


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

cbird said:


> They were still banging on my windows trying to get in an hour after my 2 minute inspection-jeez.


That does not sound right. I'd requeen, get some different genetics in there. And if you are going to buy a queen rather than raise your own, look to buy a VSH queen.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

cbird said:


> OK thanks for these ideas, I think requeening is the way to go. I will read up on how to do this. I can't believe how intimidated I get when they are very aggressive. They were still banging on my windows trying to get in an hour after my 2 minute inspection-jeez.


 What ChuckReburn said.
Banging on windows or knocking on your door is too aggressive, especially an hour later. Some scents can really tick them off also.

Alex


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesrequeeninghot.htm


----------



## SWAT253 (May 11, 2015)

I hived a trapped swarm and they seemed docile until I installed them in my top bar hive. Took quite a few stings on the second inspection. I've used an improvised smoker the last few times w/o any stings and they've calmed down considerably. I smoke the entrance and keep smoke in the air. I will occasionally smoke the front of my veil and across the top bars. I'm hoping they settle in and settle down!


----------



## Cub Creek Bees (Feb 16, 2015)

I, too, smoke across the top bars before I start cracking them... that residual smoke flavor helps keep the "Who dat?!"s from lining up in the gap.


----------



## cbird (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for all of these replies...I have some things to think about. I was intimidated by the amount of aggression-maybe a good opportunity on learning how to stay calm in the midst of a storm... Not sure if I can stay calm enough long enough to find the queen however.


----------



## mountainmanbob (Jun 3, 2015)

AHudd said:


> What ChuckReburn said.
> Banging on windows or knocking on your door is too aggressive, especially an hour later.
> 
> Alex


New here but, that don't sound right. I was doing a well test for a customer in the San Diego back country a few weeks ago and ran into a hive of killer bees. They weren't even that aggressive, although they did not come out in full force. Sounds to be time for you to buy some new gentle Queens.
MM


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

Have you checked for mites. I had two hot hives that became little sweeties after treatment.


----------



## cbird (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies...I have found someone who knows more about bees than me to come and help me tomorrow-so I will hopefully find out more about why this is happening... I'll let you all know if there is anything to report!


----------



## cbird (Jan 19, 2014)

Well the bees were much better today, they did get a little angry but going very slow with a lot of smoke sure helped. Everything looked fine and I am not sure what to make of it but maybe they are OK. Time will tell...


----------



## mountainmanbob (Jun 3, 2015)

cbird said:


> Well the bees were much better today
> 
> going very slow with a lot of smoke sure helped


Seems to be the key. Even if I happen to get stung, best to still move slowly. If I get worked up the bees seem to respond. 

Not sure how often you are inspecting your hive? I was told today to, "not go in too often."
Mountainmanbob


----------

